# I want to become a surrogate but dont know how to go about finding ip



## chistiana

Hi! I am 32 years old and have recently (well almost 9 months ago!) had my 2nd child! Even though my last pregnancy was difficult i just love being pregnant and experiencing such a miracle. Now my hubby doesnt want a third child (mostly due to financial issues) but i would really love to be able to give a couple the child they ve always wanted. However here in Greece we do not have agencies so i really dont know how anyone finds a surrogate unless they are friends/relatives. If anyone s got any advice on how to go about it, please let me know!


----------

